# Coding Ninja



## Kris Henry CPC-H (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi all,
  My name is Kris Henry, I am a CPC-H with two years experiance in ICD-9 and CPT coding. I am hunting for a remote coding position. My last employer said I was a coding ninja, and put out over 95% accuracy. So if any of you wise coding masters have anything in mind please contact me.
KrisHenry.aftos@hotmail.com. Thanks in advance!


----------

